# Why won't the Silicon Valley moguls pay any tribute to God on their products?



## piece in quite (Aug 10, 2015)

Hi,

There is no doubt that none of the technology we have today would have reached fruition without the raw power of God, so surely there has been a case of major misconduct of legal protocol on these manufacturers terms. How is it that they have gotten away with this for so long? Surely God is owed billions of dollars? This is theft in my eyes.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

One word: atheists. Capitalism is actually an atheistic economic system. People worship money. Only when our country returns to its God-fearing roots in indentured servitude and rugged frontier traditional family life will people realize where real success comes from.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

secluded form said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no doubt that none of the technology we have today would have reached fruition without the raw power of God, so surely there has been a case of major misconduct of legal protocol on these manufacturers terms. How is it that they have gotten away with this for so long? Surely God is owed billions of dollars? This is theft in my eyes.


he does have the options of having them arrested and suing themh:


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Who would accept this money in Gods absence?


----------



## Blue_Data (Feb 3, 2018)

I thought that's what churches were for :/


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Surreal Snake said:


> Who would accept this money in Gods absence?


God is everywhere my dearest. Zir is never absent. Zir is in your heart even. That is why heart surgery and other satanic "technologies" are sins. God doesn't want your filthy lucre, OP. Didn't Jesus beat and chase out the merchants who set up a market in the church?


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Bonereaper Benty said:


> God is everywhere my dearest. Zir is never absent. Zir is in your heart even. That is why heart surgery and other satanic "technologies" are sins. God doesn't want your filthy lucre, OP. Didn't Jesus beat and chase out the merchants who set up a market in the church?


Thanks for sharing little one


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Bonereaper Benty said:


> God is everywhere my dearest.
> 
> 
> thats stalking
> ...


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

If god can can create a civilization that won't give him legal and financial rights, is he still omnipotent?


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Genghis Kohen said:


> If god can can create a civilization that won't give him legal and financial rights, is he still omnipotent?


"He"? God is genderqueer you heathen.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

See Star Trek V for more details.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

secluded form said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is no doubt that none of the technology we have today would have reached fruition without the raw power of God, so surely there has been a case of major misconduct of legal protocol on these manufacturers terms. How is it that they have gotten away with this for so long? Surely God is owed billions of dollars? This is theft in my eyes.


Your god is IBM. No, seriously that organization is now a huge patent organization. They somehow squeeze out most of human minds. Besides business, it became quietly one of the biggest innovation firm. And if you knew history IBM has been into that for over 100 years. So you probably want to donate to IBM.


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

Bonereaper Benty said:


> "He"? God is genderqueer you heathen.


Is god still omnipotent if he creates a bathroom he can't use?


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

Deep Thought.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

HAL said:


> Deep Thought.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Because they don't need to pander. Why do businesses have to mention about God anyway? You're selling a product and unless that product is directly related to religion, it's dumb to mention God in it. I was in a small rural Texas town yesterday and outside a local burger joint the sign said, "Jesus is Lord." Ok then. What does this have to do with the burgers you sell? It's irrelevant.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

HAL said:


> Deep Thought.


Deep Cover


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

PowerShell said:


> Because they don't need to pander. Why do businesses have to mention about God anyway? You're selling a product and unless that product is directly related to religion, it's dumb to mention God in it. I was in a small rural Texas town yesterday and outside a local burger joint the sign said, "Jesus is Lord." Ok then. What does this have to do with the burgers you sell? It's irrelevant.


We think of God when we eat our meat and when we murder people for approaching us. There is never an irrelevant time to mention God!


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

> Is god still omnipotent if he creates a bathroom he can't use?


Yes, for omnipotence gives you the power to make contradictions logical.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Because they oppose God, they put Satanic references all over their things instead. They work with the forces of evil and 'sell their souls' for fame, money, information about how the world works and whatever else.. They also believe in Pagan god's too just look at CERN..


----------

